# target pratice bow holder



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anybody ever made any thing like this? I know they sell them but there has got to be a cheap way to make you. Any ideas or pictures of ones you have made?


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Heres one I made real cheap nothing special but it works


----------

